# First Blue Ribbon!



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Wile E and I went to our first Agility Fun Match today and got his first Blue Ribbon!! 

So proud of my boy! 
So many complements on how we work together and does nothing but make me smile.
Looking forward to 2016 with my boy!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you ?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

YAY to you both!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks guys !!


----------



## flanatee (Apr 20, 2016)

Congrats! That's great!


----------



## eugenepi1025 (Apr 14, 2016)

wow congratulations!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey- way to go, Candice! Of course: video or it didn't happen... >


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Good job! Congratulations!


----------

